
Brain has ability to adapt and change through life - tortilla
http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2010-03-22/health/sfl-human-brain-030910_1_brain-science-connections-change
======
ihodes
In other news, the sun rose today.

This is an anecdotal article telling no one anything new, nor is it conveying
an opinion or any sort of knowledge you wouldn't expect most HN-ers to know.

For some actually interesting reads: <http://cpirf.org/stories/352> [from
1997]

<http://iospress.metapress.com/content/6c5glqvnjgmc5194/> [only if you have a
subscription or your school does... but interesting nonetheless]

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroplasticity>

The list goes on.

